# surfandpier...pierandsurf...whatever



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So the domain name squatter finally slipped up and I snatched Surfandpier.com. So now when people get confused and say, "Pierandsurf.com or Surfandpier.com?" you can simply answer.

"Either way. Don't matter."


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

haha, thats pretty cool


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Quick thinking Sand Flea,CYA.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Pretty slick Flea....did you register through Verisign?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

No, I use Dotster for everything.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

flea ... being a man and all that I thought you'd be using Go Daddy ... Erica (go daddy girl) is SO HOTTTTT  

I am sure you saw the super bowl adds the past few years eh

anyway good snag


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

cygnus-x1 said:


> flea ... being a man and all that I thought you'd be using Go Daddy ... Erica (go daddy girl) is SO HOTTTTT


That chick has more plastic than a Tupperware party. I prefer 'em a little more natural.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

LOL, Pretty smart move there. Tupperware that looks that good ain't too bad though. LOL

Zakk


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*way to gooooooooo*

thats the way to do it take both names up so either way the site is found way to go!!!!!  also a question have u thought about adding instant messanging just a thought thanks for ur time i know paul takes up most of it so ill be short LOL


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...taking off the rough edges with a little nip-tuck works for me....the R


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

sand flea said:


> So the domain name squatter finally slipped up and I snatched Surfandpier.com. So now when people get confused and say, "Pierandsurf.com or Surfandpier.com?" you can simply answer.
> 
> "Either way. Don't matter."


I thought about buying that domain name (or others similar w/ .org, .info, .us, etc) and then wait for p&s.com to go public with the second resurrection of the dot-com boom in the next 5 years. I'd then ask top-dollar from you for my $5/yr investment! (or atleast some bunker and a few suds next time we fish)


----------

